# Farewell to Lett Grips....



## Bob Wright

Lett Custom grips has closed their doors, according to posts on the Ruger Forum. Too bad, Lett made the Original Equipment grips for Ruger for many years, plus offering some fine custom grips of exotic woods. Many of my Blackhawks and Super Blackhawks are stocked with grips of rosewood, walnut, and ebony, all crafted by Lett.

Bob Wright


----------



## SFGarrett3

*Who replaced Lett Grips*

Since Lett Grips closed their doors, who is the NEW Ruger OEM grips supplier? Does anyone know who is handling problems with grips purchased from Lett before they closed down for good? 
Also, is price the only reason that Ruger changed from Walnut grips to Rosewood grips for their handguns? Where can I obtain some of the dark, fancy grain grips you see in magazine photos on some current Rugers, like the 50th Anniversary models?


----------



## bluegrassstate

I believe that Hogue makes the imitation ivory grips that Ruger sells on their website...not sure who makes the wood grips...from the bluegrassstate..


----------



## dondavis3

That's too bad - I have several of their grips.

:smt1099


----------



## Blkhawk73

Altamont is making some of their wooden grips and I'm thinking some of their poly grips as well. 

I'm actually kinda surprised Ruger didn't purchase the operation or at least the manufacturing aspect of Lett.


----------

